# McDonalds lobbies closing at 7-8 pm



## Davo2005 (Jul 31, 2021)

In most of Los angles McDonald’s lobbies close at 8pm why would doordash and ubereats accept deliveries from them at that point so they think a driver is going to get in line of 15 cars deep for a $8.00 or below payout ? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$8.00 payout?

What are you smoking... most of the ones i've declined from McPhatties are in the $3-4 range.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Since McD are franchises, they do what they want. My area store is open lobby 24/7/365.
I don't think Grubhub knows what each individual restaurant does, other than open/closed. Plus, their lobby hours can change whenever the owner feels like changing them.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

All the lobby of mcdonads have been closed here from the start of corona virus . All mcdonads i know of in a 30 mile area.
UPDATE . Mc donalds is now giving door dashes there food faster . I think mc donalds seen to many youtube videos . Or door dash threatened to cut them off from there service . Md used to treat dd like total trash . Make you wait 30 minutes Now the food is always ready .


----------



## Davo2005 (Jul 31, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $8.00 payout?
> 
> What are you smoking... most of the ones i've declined from McPhatties are in the $3-4 range.


Lol I was being nice but I do get some frequently in the $10-13 range from McDonald’s between 8pm and 10pm but still not worth it with 10-20 cars deep in drive thru


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

All the McDonald’s here in Utah, the lobbies are still closed, we can park in the delivery driver parking stalls up until 10 PM and then after that we have to go through the goddamn long ass line drive-thru. I will not pick up from McDonald’s at all anymore… just not worth it at all


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Has McDonalds (or any other fast-food/drive-thru place) ever been worth it? I never did delivery, but I was under the impression that they were avoided like the plague.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I made a huge mistake last night. I NEVER do fast food stops during bar close but it was slow last night and I figured might as well. 
as we pulled up to the McD window their system goes down. "Cash only" says the teller. Quick trip to the ATM across the street and when we get back there’s 12 cars in the line. 
An hour later we head off with the food. 
No good deed ever goes unpunished.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I made a huge mistake last night. I NEVER do fast food stops during bar close but it was slow last night and I figured might as well.
> as we pulled up to the McD window their system goes down. "Cash only" says the teller. Quick trip to the ATM across the street and when we get back there’s 12 cars in the line.
> An hour later we head off with the food.
> No good deed ever goes unpunished.


The only reason doing fast food stops during bar close is a mistake is that the per minute rates suck. 

Pay me 40 cents per minute and I'll do those stops no problem.


----------

